# hi I am a newbie



## aramco (14 Dec 2016)

hi I am a newbie and this is my first post earlier today I went on the scroll saw site on this forum and read some posts which all seem to be which scroll saw to purchase my first purchase was a Lumber Jack which soon went back some will say I made my second mistake buying a record power ss16v 16 " variable speed scroll saw. This was purchased about 1 month ago and I have never used a scroll saw before -but have done a lot of band saw work - but I bought some extra blades - cheap- off ebay another mistake - doing well aint I - I then bought some pegas and they are good and have turned out a lot of stuff some only fit for the bin but it is a steep learning curve and during this time I have watched a lot of scroll saw videos on youtube especially ones by hans meier these are extremely good ones and above all else they keep in the mistakes - even the best make them - and from these videos one blade seems to jump out all the time "flying Dutchman blades" these are only available in the states the price is comparable with ebay and through this site the postage is good it is called "mikes flying workshop" I am now awaiting my batch and just in case you have trouble finding good sites for patterns "steve good " at the scroll saw workshop he has well over 1000 all free and and others are contained in book form which I intend to purchase in the new year another one is Sue Mey at the scrollsaw artist site but her patterns you have to pay for in dollars and there is a good site on ebay that you can buy plywood by the a4 sized sheets either one sheet upto 25 sheets of varing thickness I use a lot of 1/4 inch for bowls 1/2 inch for planters etc and 3/4 inch for wall plaques andhave just compleated a fir teree out of a slice of elm and just before I go the rp is noisey and vibrates like hell but I will put some rubber under the feet and hope to stop that and the blade changes are a pain in the butt especially the pinless ones pinned are no bother and as a parting point I am saving up for a Hegner will not make three mistakes merry christmas and a happy new year and always wear your safety equipment


----------



## Claymore (14 Dec 2016)

.....


----------



## aramco (14 Dec 2016)

my name is john


----------



## Claymore (14 Dec 2016)

......


----------



## bodgerbaz (15 Dec 2016)

Whoah, that was an enormous paragraph John, jammed packed with stuff.

Welcome to the workshop. Its a bit early so feel free to sit anywhere.

As you've already found out, Steve Good http://www.stevedgood.com/catalog/index.php is one of our favourite sources of free patterns and seems a thoroughly nice bloke. Sue Mey http://www.scrollsawartist.com/ is also a great source of patterns. Yes they are in dollars, even though she's in South Africa, but she accepts credit cards and PayPal so the conversion is straight forward enough. Another source of wonderful patterns is Sheila Landry http://www.sheilalandrydesigns.com/ and I have lots of her patterns that are regularly made as gifts.

Oh, hang on. your mug is empty so I'll refill it with another coffee. The other guys will be along later.

Now where was I. Oh yeah. A lot of us have used or tried Flying Dutchman blades with mixed reviews. Several of us tried out the blades and found them to be far from sharp and kept snapping. We think it was probably a bad batch but having tried them without success, we then reverted back to our original favourites. I'm sure that most, if not all, of the bad batch have now disappeared so you should hopefully be OK. Having just started scrolling you won't have anything to compare it with but we'd be interested to hear your opinion of them.

Anywho, welcome, and we hope to see a lot of you.

Barry


----------



## NazNomad (15 Dec 2016)

1. Flying Dutchman blades are just re-badged Niqua blades, nice and cheap from eBay. I just bought a load and they're superb.

2. Vibration - a cheap scroll saw bolted to a heavy workbench is every bit as enjoyable as an expensive scroll saw that's allowed to 'bronco' around the workshop.

3. Saving for a Hegner? Get a 2nd hand Delta, far superior blade clamping system and you won't have to paint your clamps yellow so you can find them when the vanish in the sawdust, like you do with a Hegner.


----------



## aramco (15 Dec 2016)

hi and thanks guys for the input and Brian where did you get all the patterns from for the bikes dogs etc they are fantastic

I will keep in mind what naznomad said about the blades and my saw is bolted down to a bench I made from a design from the Carmichael workshop site will have to see it needs any further work 

thanks bogerbaz that sheila landry designs site is a wonder to behold not had time to take an in depth look but the boxes are some thing else 

so far I have done bowls plant stands with fairys on etc and a fir tree in a slice of elm cut on an angle should have gone in the bin but my wife loves it just finishing a christmas plaque and the other day I watched hans meier cut some small 3d chairs and a load of other stuff out of a piece of 1x1x2 inch wood and I had a go at that and amazed myself he also did a 6 and 9 piece puzzles I did the 6 but to do it properly will need puzzle blades and then he made small bird houses including birds out of wood the same size so that and a puzzle box are things to be having a go at over the holidays looks like my bandsaw boxes etc will have to on the back burner 

thanks again for the input got to go getting earache from my better half


----------



## NazNomad (15 Dec 2016)

aramco":2zv83hde said:


> ...got to go getting earache from my better half


----------



## aramco (15 Dec 2016)

they look good mine are getting past their sell by date


----------



## Claymore (15 Dec 2016)

.........


----------



## aramco (17 Dec 2016)

hi guys yesterday I had a go at making small furniture and puzzles only to find that the insert on my rp saw is too big for this kind of work so I will have to replace the insert either with a plastic one or metal I will let you know how it goes

also I bought some pegas spiral blades and they do not seem to wear very well and snap very easily

also I looked at various other scroll saws as an up grade to mine I contacted Delta in the states but they have not come back to me yet if they ever do I would really like a dewalt but cannot get one in the uk the only downside to both of these saws is I would need a transformer

I appreciate there is not a saw that will fit all any suggestions would be helpful as an up udate the saw seems to have stopped broncoing about for some unknown reason 




a clean car is a sign of a sick mind


----------



## sunnybob (17 Dec 2016)

John, welcome, Lots of skilled people here (no, I am not one of them). But any chance you could put a few full stops in your messages? I'm getting out of breath trying to read all those words without stopping.


----------



## aramco (17 Dec 2016)

oops


----------



## aramco (17 Dec 2016)

I am going to rake out some of my recent efforts to take photos of and post should be good for a laugh constructive criticism welcome 




a clean car is a sign of a sick mind


----------



## aramco (21 Dec 2016)

contacted a site selling Delta scroll saws on the uk ebay site from the states and they will ship one to the uk but I will need a transformer 240 to 120 volts as the Delta is 120 volts some thing to think about at a later date but my record power will have to do for now

john


a clean car is a sign of a sick mind


----------



## aramco (21 Dec 2016)

hi all last week I ordered some scrollsaw blades from mikes workshop from the states and they arrived yesterday have not opened them yet as they are a Christmas present

have a merry xmas and a happy and peaceful new year


a clean car is a sign of a sick mind


----------



## Claymore (21 Dec 2016)

......


----------



## aramco (22 Dec 2016)

I have been intrigued by some of the intarsia scroll saw work shown on photos and websites so you tubed it watched some videos and was fascinated by how it is done something to give a lot of thought to for future projects 

my first reaction was the wood had been stained but no it was different types of wood and as I find difficulty in sourcing wood in small quantities with out being ripped off for postage is it possible to paint the wood instead using acrylic paints to get the same effect :? 

my second thought was I will use plywood but foresight kicked in and that was chucked out the window it would look rubbish no matter how much paint was put on, so more research is needed on my part unless someone can/ will point me in the right direction.


take care
hope you all have a happy Xmas and a peaceful new year
john


a clean car is a sign of a sick mind


----------



## novocaine (22 Dec 2016)

using 1 piece of wood is called segmentation or some such. no reason not to do it and it's great practice for when you fancy doing a true intrasia. 
charity stores are great for finding odd bits of wood, unfortunately they are normally in the form of old well used bits of furniture, but that can be changed easy enough. 

have fun.


----------



## Claymore (22 Dec 2016)

.......


----------



## aramco (22 Dec 2016)

hi Brian thanks for the info I use a company called stiles and bates for my woods to do my bandsaw boxes etc their new 2017 catalogue is due out in January, they have 36 different types of wood on offer from African black wood to yew and their postage is about £10 up to 20 kilos

there is one wood I am definitely going to have a go at now with the scrollsaw is tamboti also known as African sandalwood and supposed to leave a lovely smell in the workshop after cutting - it will be wasted in my garage at the top of the garden - all of the listed woods come either as bowl blanks or spindle blanks their web site is http://www.stilesandbates.co.uk I got 2 pieces 12inch x 12inch x 2 inches of wild mango and faced them up and glued them together cost about £60 but I got 2 absolutely stunning boxes out of it.

they also do a variety bag of Mozambique timber weight about 5 kilos £24 plus postage 

if things work out tomorrow I will try and get photos on the site of stuff done over the last month since I got my scroll saw 


take care

john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## NazNomad (23 Dec 2016)

aramco":3jxvytb6 said:


> ...I use a company called stiles and bates for my woods...



The Stiles and Bates catalogue is the Woodworker's Playboy. :lol:


----------



## aramco (23 Dec 2016)

x


----------



## aramco (23 Dec 2016)

hi Brian have just looked at you photos again and tried to see how you had done things the bikes are wonderful I used to have a goldwing mark 2 long before they fully dressed them but I like the horse as again I used to keep them - they kept me poor - this I would really like to have a go at any tips how to get started please types of wood and dyes if used and is this on a backer 

NazNomad seems I have lot to learn about how to use this forum

take care
john



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (23 Dec 2016)

I have just watched some you tube videos on intarsia and as clint eastwood would say "its a good man who knows his limitations " so that has gone on the back burner for now I will continue to play cannie and learn how to use the scrollsaw better making cut out plaques, bowls. boxes and puzzles and anything else that springs to mind

take care

john

and thanks for your help 



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (23 Dec 2016)

......


----------



## aramco (23 Dec 2016)

hi again what colour wood would one substitute for white or would paint it 

thank you
John



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (23 Dec 2016)

.....


----------



## RFB (23 Dec 2016)

I just had a look at Brians intarsia on his site and all I can say is ....... wow.


----------



## RFB (23 Dec 2016)

I love the Bulldog. I am inspired to have a go at intarsia after seeing those pics.

Richard


----------



## Claymore (23 Dec 2016)

.......


----------



## aramco (24 Dec 2016)

help how does one add a photo please

john


----------



## linkshouse (25 Dec 2016)

Look towards the bottom of the page and you will see an upload attachment panel







Click choose file and a file navigator panel will pop up, navigate to and select the file that you wish to upload.

Once you have chosen your file click the Add the file button to upload your file.

Another pop up will be display showing the file upload progress.

You can add multiple files and they will all be listed at the bottom of the page.

By default they will be displayed at the bottom of your post.

If you wish to place an image inline as I have done above, then look immediately below the text editor and you will see an option to select from your uploaded images and a Place inline button.

Finally, if you wish you can preview your post before posting it by clicking the Preview button to the left of the Submit button.

Hope this helps

Phill


----------



## Claymore (25 Dec 2016)

......


----------



## sunnybob (25 Dec 2016)

hegner.
uk spec. buy it and use it.


----------



## linkshouse (25 Dec 2016)

Claymore":2bezuyjh said:


> Hi Phil,
> Hope the storms miss ya, our power has been off quite a bit but fine at the moment......It seems to be passing quickly so hold onto ya hat.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



We lost power a few times on Friday evening but we've been okay since.

It was very windy yesterday making Oscar's walk a bit of an adventure. 

Been quiet during the night but sounds to be getting back up again now - that'll be Conor knocking at the door!

At least Scottish Hydro have posted engineers on each island over the period so they're prepared. 

Hope you and yours, and indeed everyone else here, have a safe and enjoyable Christmas and New Year.

Phill


----------



## aramco (25 Dec 2016)

hi Phill tried to get my scroll saw pictures up on site but I keep getting told my file is to big so here is a couple of others probably one at a time

thank s 
John


----------



## aramco (25 Dec 2016)

this the second bandsaw box it is the mate to the other one both made from wild mango 

thank s
john


----------



## aramco (25 Dec 2016)

this on is made out of walnut all for now

thank s
john



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## linkshouse (26 Dec 2016)

aramco":14yjpbn5 said:


> hi Phill tried to get my scroll saw pictures up on site but I keep getting told my file is to big so here is a couple of others probably one at a time
> 
> thank s
> John



John,

I think the maximum file size is something like 80kb. You may need to resize/compress them. 

I usually resize them to have maximum height or width (depending if they're portrait or landscape format) of 800 pixels and then set the jpg compression to 50%. I do this in Photoshop but I am sure it will be possible in other apps too.

Phill


----------



## aramco (9 Jan 2017)

hi I completed these over the holidays the cat and mouse - from Steve goods site -need finishing and putting on a plinth the butterfly is my first toe dip into intarsia and there are obvious mistakes but any constructive comments would be welcome the cat and mouse are in plywood the butterfly is purple heart body walnut and cherry for the inner wings and tulip wood for the outer wings


john



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (10 Feb 2017)

Finally got a new computer the other went to the computer scrap yard pity no parts could be used for band saw or scroll sawing. 

After watching more videos on intarsia etc I have discovered the butterfly I did and the unicorn - picture to follow - are in fact segmentation, I will have to ask very nicely to you all can you please point out the difference for me, before I start putting together the beagle I have just cut out using ebony, tulip wood for the white and panga panga for the brown. 

Also this last few days I have experimented making a jig - never done this before - for my Record Power scroll saw so A) I can cut a straight line and B) make every piece the same thickness - as my hands are riddled with arthritis and have difficulty holding small pieces - and my fingers although rough are of some use to me, it seems to work needs more refining if anyone is interested I will post a photo of it when I get it finished.

have a nice day
john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (10 Feb 2017)

......


----------



## aramco (11 Feb 2017)

hi Brian thanks for clearing that up , I must be doing a beginners form of intarsia then

I will put some photos on here when I find a camera that will give me the right number of mega pixels mine is 20 mega pixels and the site will not let me put my photos on no matter what I do to remove back ground etc 

been trying different things out on my saw with varying results some good some only fit for the fire but i guess that is part of the learning process 

has anyone out there ever tried to make big scroll saw clock ?? like York minster etc would like to hear your experiences and what the pit falls would be in doing one 

take care 
john



pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (11 Feb 2017)

......


----------



## aramco (11 Feb 2017)

cheers Brian I tried that but it only works on windows xp so found on cnet "fast stone photo resizer " will give it a try later on 

take care
john




pain is the best attention getter


----------



## Claymore (11 Feb 2017)

.....


----------



## bodgerbaz (12 Feb 2017)

Why not try http://www.bricelam.net/ImageResizer it runs on Windows 7 64 bit OK.


----------



## aramco (16 Feb 2017)

tried fast stone not good

someone mentioned to me today about Celtic scroll carving I looked it up on google and there is a lot that can be done on the scroll saw along with intarsia anyone out there tried this ?????

john





pain is the best attention getter


----------



## aramco (26 Aug 2017)

today I entered my local show and put the first box on this post in and got first prize and as a bonus best in show well pleased

John


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## digerman (28 Aug 2017)

good for you give you a bit of confidence in your work


----------



## aramco (5 Sep 2017)

is it possible to mix and match corian with wood please

john


pain is the best attention getter


----------



## NazNomad (6 Sep 2017)

aramco":a5gqqma1 said:


> is it possible to mix and match corian with wood please



Yes. Claymore does it with a lot of his intarsia projects.


----------

